# Surefire g2 or 6p



## Neko2 (Jan 6, 2004)

I've decided to get a surefire and was all set to get a g2 with it's great price to performance ratio until surefire went and slashed the price on the 6p. I really wanted a 6p but couldn't justify $84 for a flashlight and was goung to get the g2 since it had the same guts.

WIth the price difference as it is (only $22) does anyone have suggestions either way?

Also, I have my main edc (a mini maglite) outfitted with one o these http://www.summitpost.com/details/Flashlight-Friend/2224.html
Does anyone make anything like that for the surefire?

Thanks in advance for helpin' out a newly enlightened (pun partially intended) flashoholic.

N2


----------



## Empath (Jan 6, 2004)

Functionally, they're about the same. The G2 is a good light, but if appreciation of quality construction and art is important, the 6P wins.


----------



## oxanen (Jan 6, 2004)

I'd have to agree with Empath. I was really impressed with the construction and quality of my first Surefire which was aluminum bodied. Either way you'll be impressed.

Justin


----------



## madecov (Jan 6, 2004)

Not owning the 6P I can only comment on the G2. I have had one for about 3 years and it still looks like new. I carried it on duty for a whole year when I didn't need a brighter larger light. It still looks good


----------



## NeonLights (Jan 7, 2004)

The biggest functional difference is the lack of a lock out tailcap on the G2. That may or may not be important to you. I own a D2 (same as a 6P except with a clip) and a 9P, as well as three G2's. I keep two G2's in the gloveboxes of our cars and use the third in my garage. I sometimes wish the G2's in my cars had the LOTC because I'm afraid they might accidentally turn on when being jostled around in the glovebox. To remedy this, I just unscrew the bezel two turns and it won't turn on.

Price is a concern for most people, so if the LOTC isn't important, you can usually buy the G2's for $28-30 and the 6P for $50-60, so you could buy two G2's for the price of one 6P. If the price was the same, I'd definitely choose the 6P. If you could get in on the deal for a 6P for $40, I'd say go for it.

-Keith


----------



## Stanley (Jan 7, 2004)

I too don't have a 6p but my G2 is holding up really well. I like it also because of its weight, and the nitrolon body is able to withstand almost anything. Scratches or dings won't show up like it will on an aluminium body. But as Neonlights mentioned, if its a good deal you're getting, heck why not get the 6p first, cos the G2 will still be within the more affordable ($28-$30) price range anyways! 

P/S, Also, the KL3 head would likely look nicer on a 6P than on a G2, I think.


----------



## GarminGPSMap (Jan 7, 2004)

I find that there are different times to use both. For instance, when I'm working on my truck I use my G2 so it won't conduct electricity or scratch the paint.

I use the 6P for use with the P61 HOLA for better heat disbursment or converting to the 9P with an A19. There is a dealer selling the 6P for $40 so the difference is about $10.

If you really want to start out with a Surefire you'll love, get the E2e! It makes the G2 feel like a huge tank.


----------



## outlaw918692000 (Jan 7, 2004)

Matter of your prefference. I have used both. I like both, but for carry I prefer the G-2, becaus it looks like new after use. Where as the 6-P looks like it has been through WW3 after a while.


----------



## GarminGPSMap (Jan 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*outlaw said:*
Where as the 6-P looks like it has been through WW3 after a while. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah the tough rugged look. Like a lifted truck with some mud on it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Blackbeagle (Jan 7, 2004)

Since you don't list your location or work, I'll also put in - the G2 being Nitrolon doesn't get as hot or as cold as the 6P. If you expose the 6P to freezing conditions, it may stick to bare skin. If you expose the 6P to extreme heat, it may be uncomfortably warm. Don't know the weather where you're at, but if you intend to belt carry or leave in a car or similar, it may be of concern.


----------



## outlaw918692000 (Jan 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Blackbeagle said:*
Since you don't list your location or work, I'll also put in - the G2 being Nitrolon doesn't get as hot or as cold as the 6P. If you expose the 6P to freezing conditions, it may stick to bare skin. If you expose the 6P to extreme 

heat, it may be uncomfortably warm. Don't know the weather 
where you're at, but if you intend to belt carry or leave in a car or similar, it may be of concern. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Good point! and the G-2 has in my opnion a better grip! (even when wet)


----------



## Topper (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi, It is currently 16 here in North East Arkansas not sure how cold it gets where you are but there is a major difference in comfort in cold weather between the G2 & 6p the G2 is my choice on cold days for sure.
Topper


----------



## soloco (Jan 7, 2004)

i vote G2. i like it. i like it alot.


----------



## dougmccoy (Jan 7, 2004)

Like others here I vote for the G2. I have used it for over 2 years on duty and it apart from being slightly shinier around the bezel edges it doesn't show any marks at all. (This includes numerous drops and general abuse)
The only draw back is the lack of a LOTC but that doesn't matter if it is carried in a V70 Holster or one of the nylon types which SF sells. Even if that is a problem do as others have suggested and just unscrew the bezel a couple of turns to prevent inadvertant activation.

The 6P is pretty, granted, but it is more expensive and wont illuminate an area any more on the stock P60 bulb than the G2. The maths are yours but if you do loose a G2 you'll not cry as much over the loss as with the 6P?

Doug


----------



## RebelRAM (Jan 7, 2004)

I have both, a 6P and a G2. I carry the G2 just about everyday and the 6P some days. I guess I carry the G2 because I use it at work and if it gets banged up or scratched, I won't feel as bad about it. I'm pretty hard on all my tools, so I buy for quality and reliability. I wish the G2 had a lock out tailcap, but like someone else said, just unscrew it a couple extra turns and that solves the problem. Another thing, the G2 has a lexan lens, and the 6P has a Pyrex lens. I haven't tried the high output lamp(120 lumens) yet, but I have heard that it will melt lexan if left on continuously. Based on how I am carrying, I am probably going to upgrade my 6P to the high output lamp and leave my G2 with the stock 65 lumen lamp. That way I can have two readily avaliable output options.

--Jason


----------



## N710 (Jan 7, 2004)

You should be able to find a 6p for around $50 so I would recommend buying the 6p over the G2 for your first Surefire.

The 6p also has a pyrex glass lens where the G2 uses a plastic lens so the 6p is a little brighter and will not suffer from a scratched lens as easily as the G2 will.

You should also look at the E2e,its more compact,is avaliable with a hard anodized finish and has a glass lens and pocket clip,its the best! Save your money and buy this one!!


----------



## wasabe64 (Jan 7, 2004)

I have both, and yes, I am very protective of the 6P (having paid full price from Surefire for it/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif). 

I keep G2's handy in my toolboxes and in the trunk of my car, and I don't mind having them knocked around. Since the performance is the same with the P60 LA in both, I can definitely say that my G2's are the workhorses. For day-to-day use and abuse, I recommend the G2.

I guess I treat my 6P like a work of art. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## Kiu (Jan 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*N710 said:*
The 6p also has a pyrex glass lens where the G2 uses a plastic lens so the 6p is a little brighter  

[/ QUOTE ]

I hate my 6P-GM make by plastic lexan lens. So, i have give it to my sister. 

Consider 6P and G2, i vote for 6P. however, have you ever consider the (further expensive) E2e? I threw away my 6P after i got my 1st E2e as EDC. Personally, I agree that 6P and G2 are both great, well made. But i use them lesser often than other flashlights that i own (outdoor, home, EDC)


----------



## jtivat (Jan 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*N710 said:*
The 6p also has a pyrex glass lens where the G2 uses a plastic lens so the 6p is a little brighter and will not suffer from a scratched lens as easily as the G2 will.

[/ QUOTE ]

The 6P does not have a Pyrex lens. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Topper (Jan 7, 2004)

Looks like you better buy both.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 7, 2004)

I have come to this party somewhat late.

I don't have (can't make myself afford) 6P or E2, but do have a G2. Lockout? Who needs it. Mine has the clickie switch harvested from a Garrity 2AA light from Wallyworld. It is an EASY mod that made my G2 my main EDC!

If I were to ever get an aluminum Surefire, it would probably be an E2 for the size. But I carry the G2 on my belt in a shortened holster that came with the Garrity. It causes me NO problems.

So I will go ahead and say get the G2. Mine is green, you MIGHT prefer a Black one...


----------



## Stanley (Jan 7, 2004)

G2 lockout? Simple... unscrew the bezel (not tailcap) about 1.5 to 2 full turns, and you have you a LOB (Lock Out Bezel).


----------



## tkl (Jan 7, 2004)

Look at the twin task 2L from Streamlight, best of both worlds. I really like the led mode, if the lamp burns out of pops you still have the leds. If the batteries can't run the lamp anymore, you still have the led's.

I have been extremely happy with my 1L and the wife loves her 2L.

www.brightguy.com has them and ripoffs holsters.


----------



## JerryM (Jan 8, 2004)

I like my TT1L and TT2L. They are not as bright in the Xenon mode as the G2. If one wants a bright aluminum light, I have a Pelican M6 that I am perfectly satisfied with. It is brighter than my E2e and cost a lot less, but it is larger. 
For me, considering the cost of the SF P6, I would make my choice between the G2 and the Pelican M6. I don't have a G2, but my choice of the PM6 was based on the LOTC of the Pelican.

Until yesterday Botach had the PM6 on sale for $24.95. I almost bought another one, but couldn't figure out what I would do with it, or who I would give it to.

I am going to give my son-in-law a TT2L. I think it is about the ideal EDC for many of us considering the dual mode and the longer battery life of the LED. I bought 4 for gifts.

Jerry


----------



## i7r7 (Jan 8, 2004)

Nice change of topic.
The orignal topic was "Surefire g2 or 6p"

I only ever post when I realise that everyone has neglected to mention.

Mass
G2: 4.1oz
6P: 5.0oz

Length
G2: 4.9"
6P: 5.1"

I would rather EDC a G2 than a 6P.
I don't own a 6P but I have used one and carried it. I would choose a G2 because it weighs less and therefore it is more likey that you'll be carrying it. A flashlight, no matter how bright, is completely useless unless you're carrying it.

Even though it is true that both the G2 and the 6P have Lexan lens windows, under normal circumstances, it will not melt when a P61 HOLA is used. The stories that have been posted on CPF involve the Lexan flashlight to be left on for an extended period (5 or more minutes) with no ventilation (left face down on a table). I've used my G2 w/P61 for about 5 minutes continuously without any warping or other damage to the lens window.

Jeff


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 10, 2004)

I just purchased a G2z and I love it. The unit is very light and fact that the lens is Pyrex made me feel good. I love the combat grip and supplied lanyard too. I had initially toyed with the G2 but the only thing that troubled me is that there is no way I could prevent the light from being turned on accidentally no matter how much I unscrewed the tail cap. Is this normal?

One thing to note though, the 6P or any aluminium flashlights when scratched would look like a WWII veteran but a Nitrolon light will still look good.

Andy Ho


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 10, 2004)

To add to where I stop. I guess some of you may be curious why I mentioned about the supplied lanyard as a plus point. SF products in Singapore are not cheap. They go through the Hong Kong distributor before coming into Singapore. The HK distributor mark-up a lot for accessories and by the time it reaches Singapore, one is better off buying the light with the most accessories supplied.


----------



## chamenos (Jan 11, 2004)

andy: i have a G2Z with a P61 too, and i like it a lot /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif the G2 can be locked out by unscrewing the bezel a bit though. what i didn't like about the G2 was the fact that water could leak in through the tailcap when the switch is depressed.


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 11, 2004)

pjandyho, 
ftlog, you just need to unscrew the front lens a bit and that'll be the lock-out, although kind of a pain IMHO.

Neko2,
I would just get the G2, a very nice light. It's the cheap start and then once you are convinced how nice the light really is, you'll continue getting more and more Surefire lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Size15's (Jan 11, 2004)

You don't unscrew the lens. I believe you meant to write "bezel"

Al /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 11, 2004)

Yes, bezel, oops - but I also figured I'd use a more colloquial term- /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif in case it wasn't clear. G2 seems like a newbie's light-that's why I have it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif Turning the bezel seems to work well enough, but I still wish these had a simple lock out, eh, still a very nice little "introductory" light. 

cheese


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 12, 2004)

I see... thanks guys for the input. I will let my friend know. He bought the green G2 which I initially thought of purchasing.

Andy Ho


----------



## i7r7 (Jan 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
what i didn't like about the G2 was the fact that water could leak in through the tailcap when the switch is depressed. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I managed to improve the tailcap water resistance by applying heaps of silicone grease (tap lubricant) to the rubber tailcap. The pressure that the metal tailswitch has on the rubber tailcap caused it to be virtually glued to the nitrolon. Also, I jammed 2 o rings (with same diameter as the battery tube) into the end of the battery tube. It probably doesn't help keep water out if it ever gets past the tailcap. Oh well, if it damages my G2, I'll just have to get a new Surefire /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Jeff


----------



## chamenos (Jan 12, 2004)

jeff: i was actually thinking of using epoxy to seal the rubber switch cap to the tailcap, but i never got down to doing it. anyway once i got my G2Z, the G2 became redundant so i sold it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jbroker83 (Jan 12, 2004)

If the G2 had a lock out tailcap, I'd consider using it for my EDC over my PT Rage/TL-2 Xenon.....I own both the G2 and 6p, and the 6P is much more attractive to look at, and will get other's attention more than the G2, if that is an issue....


----------



## Lux_Luminous (Jan 12, 2004)

I few weeks ago I bought a G2Z LOTC directly from Surefire via the telephone. 
The G2Z LOTC WILL work on a G2!

It I am not mistaken, I paid all of $5.99 for it.

I bought some batteries to help maximize the "value" of
the shipping (which was all of about $5.00). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


"Lux" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------

